# No e-mail notifications of thread updates



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Noticed this AM that I didn't have any e-mails notifying me of what threads I subscribe to had been updated. Can you see anything on your end that would be causing a problem?
Thanks


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Never mind, getting a couple now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know but I know that my GMail was down all night... 100% down. Not sure if it was related to your issue.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't know but I know that my GMail was down all night... 100% down. Not sure if it was related to your issue.


That wasn't is, notifications go to a RoadRunner account. I first checked threads I know I subscribed to and saw there were updates but didn't have any notifications. But then after I opened this one a couple started to show up. You can go ahead and close this if you want.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As you wish.


----------

